

Unprecedented Images Show Betelgeuse Has Sunspots - elblanco
http://www.universetoday.com/2010/01/12/unprecedented-images-show-betelgeuse-has-sunspots/

======
elblanco
In perspective,

[http://www.saintjoe.edu/~dept14/environment/rogero/core5/cel...](http://www.saintjoe.edu/~dept14/environment/rogero/core5/celestial_compare.html)

